
Foursquare data shows international tourism to the U.S. is down - franzen
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/24/foursquare-data-shows-international-tourism-to-the-u-s-is-down/
======
draw_down
Makes sense; you could have a whole trip planned and end up getting turned
away at the border. I just talked to an American who was held upon her return
for 36 hours.

